# 20 Days to go



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

****! 

I just realised I've only got 20 days before I leave for Zambia.
Better get to the range this weekend!


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Rub it in:wink: Good luck have a greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat one:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Craig,

I hope you have lots of success ( and one good trophy picture for you tee pot :wink
Don`t forget the men rule !!!!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

All the best of luck Craig, hope you get a great Sable!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Actually, you need to treat it as though you only have 10 days... That way, you have a bit of room to manouver when things go African...


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks guys,

Engee, 

How are those top 10 scores?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

SCI are follow :

*Common Sable*

1 1099525 Arno Weiss Jr., MD 109 1/8 
2 175836 Gregory S. Williamson 107 3/8 
3 116352 Robert Eastman 105 6/8 
4 131952 Kirk Westervelt 105 1/8 
5 1094976 Victor E. Zeni 104 1/8 
6 174574 Ken Sardegna 103 5/8 
7 157099 Byron Sadler 103 2/8 
8 144124 Robert Howell 103 1/8 
9 117171 Phil Phillips 101 7/8 
9 175463 Mark Buehrer 101 7/8 
10 133464 Steve Kobrine 101 3/8

No bow hunting scores at Giant Sable and Roosevelt Sable


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Frank,

Could you please send me the longest horn measurement for each.
1. 51"
2. 48" etc.

Three of those boys come from the same place I'm hunting at but I'd like to have an idea what to aim for. I'd be very happy with 44"+!:wink::tongue:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry Craig, I have only the length of both horns together from SCI


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Frank, I feel like an idiot for not yet sending the scores to Craig. Things here at home have just been unbelievably busy! All the best of luck once again Craig.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Manne,

I must say, If I keep shooting like I did this weekend. 
That Sable is in NO danger!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Oi! What is going on? Was it that bad?


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe he just needs a decent bow...:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Simon,

Unfortunately I can't blame the equipment on this one.:embara:
It's definitly the man behind the bow. 
I'm not feeling comfortable and that leads to doubt which leads to bad shooting. I'm considering lowering the poundage to 65 and weighting the arrows 2 grains per inch.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Craig,

Cheer up, sometimes the things are running a bad way.
After a period of bad shoots you must practice with fresh head and mind the next day ( was you skill in bed yesterday in the top class ? If not, you will not give up, you try you best by the next one :wink: ) This is the fight of life, one day up one day down, but be sure, the days of you sable are numbered !!
Practice, practice and practice for the big goal.
Two weeks ago I started my practice for our August and I am not every day happy with my results

Ps. thank you for the journals


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

ASG said:


> Simon,
> 
> Unfortunately I can't blame the equipment on this one.:embara:
> It's definitly the man behind the bow.
> I'm not feeling comfortable and that leads to doubt which leads to bad shooting. I'm considering lowering the poundage to 65 and weighting the arrows 2 grains per inch.



Maybe we should shoot a bit together. Sometimes it helps......


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks guys,

I think that by lowering the poundage I'll be better off. I'm sukkeling to hold that bow at 70#.

Simon, 

I'll be at Guthries on Saturday morning again.

Frank,

It's a pleasure. Be sure to fill in a subscription form and fax it to me on
+27 11 803 2022:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hullo daar,

I'm happy to report that we have finally got the bow, arrows, broadheads and bowhunter working together.
The decision to lower the poundage to 65 was a good one.:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

9 DAYS...


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Hope you have a great hunt. I will be in South Africa in 53 days... not that I'm counting!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

zx190 said:


> Hope you have a great hunt. I will be in South Africa in 53 days... not that I'm counting!


Where in SA are you going to go?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

ZX,

I'm also not counting. It only makes the days longer...

8 DAYS...


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Where in SA are you going to go?


Hunting with Lammie at the Gagu Lodge in Zululand. Have any of yall been there? The only info I find on them is from there website. Looks like a nice place. 

Think they have any more of those BIG nyala running around? I sure hope so! 

I'm hoping to score on a warthog, impala, wildebeest, blesbuck, NYALA, and maybe a kudu. Gotta check with my financical advisor! (wife) I gotta leave a few animals so I can go back one day!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Zx,

The biggest complaint I hear from foreign hunters coming to Africa is that they should have taken more animals when they had the chance.

You can hunt Africa for 21 days every year and you won't get them all.:wink:


7 DAYS....:tongue:


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

If I want to shoot more game, I will definatly have to go back! I just bought a new kitchen, a/c unit, siding for the house and remodeled the bathroom. My hunting fund is tapped! Maybe I'll get to take my son in a few years.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> You can hunt Africa for 21 days every year and you won't get them all.:wink:


Truly words Craig !!
My most successfull hunt was a SCI trophy duck with 10" neck length and some trophy Castel, this year I will try to catch some Windhoekjie, I hope the blind in opposite the fridge is comfortable and the PH have a good liver:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> Truly words Craig !!
> My most successfull hunt was a SCI trophy duck with 10" neck length and some trophy Castel, this year I will try to catch some Windhoekjie, I hope the blind in opposite the fridge is comfortable and the PH have a good liver:wink:


Frank,

I was on a bowhunting ranch recently where every hide has a bed, toilet and bar fridge. 

Sounds like your kind of hide huh?:wink:

ZX,

Perhaps coming to Africa might not be such a good idea after all.:embara: 

By the time you get back to the U.S.A, your missus is going to have to get used to the idea of no new kitchens, lounge suites, clothes, restaurants etc if it's going to interfere with your next safari budget in any way.

Mark my words..."You will be back sooner than you think!":wink:

6 DAYS...:tongue:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Frank,
> 
> I was on a bowhunting ranch recently where every hide has a bed, toilet and bar fridge.
> 
> Sounds like your kind of hide huh?:wink:


No Craig, really perfect is this blind included a blackmaid to hold my bow:wink:

Do you got my subscription via fax ?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

No Frank,

The idea is to keep scent to a minimum!:wink:

I'll double check on your subscription and let you know if we have received it.

My last practice session on Saturday went well and I'm confident to take a shot from 15 to 50 yards. I'm going to try my best to get a slightly quartering away shot as it leaves a bit more room for error.:tongue:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank,

Your subscription has been received and your mag is on the way.:wink:
Now you'll have two of the same issue. Give the other one to a buddy.

Thanks boet,

craig


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice Craig, I know the right one for the magazine


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Frank,

The more subscribers I get the better off the magazine will be.

I hope it doesn't bother you too much that it's rather heavily weighted towards rifle hunting but bowhunting still has some way to go before it's on a par with rifles in the safari industry.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

1 DAY....:wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Good luck boet!!!!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks meneer,

Off for a last round of practice in an hour.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Forget about shooting a World Record, rather enjoy the hunt of a lifetime and take the frist decent fully mature Sable you see! You wont get an offer to hunt one mahala ever again, don't come back dissapointed that you passed up a shot on a good bull whilst looking for a bigger one. Lastly, take a lot of photos!!!

Good luck Craig!!! Hope you do well!!!


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Good luck, all the best.

Norm


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Engee,

That's the plan. I'm hoping to target a mature, pitch black bull that has already sowed his wild oats.
Like I mentioned before, I'd be perfectly happy with the average 44" bulls running around up there. As long as he's pitch black and mature!

I've also got to do a Kufue Lechwe and a Sitatunga so time is short.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Craig,

I wish you many success by you hunt.
Think at Matatazelas rule *PICTURES PLEASE*:wink:
Send me as soon as possible you favourite picture for you tee cup:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Frank


----------

